
Nominees for the Pwnie Awards 2017 - ryanlol
https://pwnies.com/nominations/
======
djakademiks
The key to these "bug bounty" companies is sort of a two pronged approach.

Make money white hat (b2b) And blackhat (inside info i unfortunately cannot
expose)

